# Best way to clean catfish?



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I've fished for catfish all my my life but never kept them. Just figured it was fun to do while having some beer. I thought they were a pain to clean. When i was younger i would gut em peel the skin of with pliers twist the head off and cut off the fins. After i fried them i picked the meat off the bones.

Can you fillet them like a crappie or walleye, If so what would the minimum size be to do this?


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Just filet them, can be done rather quickly, not as hard as most folks think it is. The Electric filet knife works great, and is speedy fast too, but a sharp regular old filet knife will work too.


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

i recommend cutting the fins off with side cutters so they lay flat. Also leave the head on for something to hold on to.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I always let someone else do it....there are better eating fish...... then cats


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I filet with the skin on and then peel it off the filet's. It makes it easier than skinning the whole thing. If you want to skin first the best knife is a Hook Blade roof knife in a pair of skinning pliers then you can filet it then with your normal knife.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

ironman172 said:


> there are better eating fish...... then cats


 Like what? lol


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

monte39,
I'll second the electric fillet knife.  It makes getting the job done, not a job, easy and quick too. You can purchase a Hamilton Beach at Walmart for $14 (in the appliance section), as opposed to a Rapala or Berkley, in the sporting goods section...for $30+. 

Channelcats caught in a reservoir, are usually the best eating catfish, as they're cleaner due to the water environment.

Bowhunter57


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

Well my best way clean my fish was make my wife clean them. LOL no wonder she devorced me LOL now to eating cats why any one do that beats me with all those other fish in a lake to eat is beyond me. LOL


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks guys. I agree there are better eating fish, but channel cats aren't bad and easy enough to catch. If I'm gonna spend time catching them may as well bring home a few for supper.


----------



## CarpFreak5328 (Aug 16, 2004)

Just a little warning to u, channel cat are really good eating anywhere as long as there in my opinion 3 pounds or under. That is unless your fishing supper clean water like a clean deep quarry then i have ate channels up to 9 pounds out of those and it was some of the best fish i ever had.


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

The cats i get are all 1 to 3 pounds easy to get on crawlers. Like I said fun beer sport lol. Would like to get into the bigger ones but I'm out drinking beer. Easy is good lol


----------



## golive (Feb 20, 2011)

his guy is awesome


----------



## postalhunter1 (Jun 5, 2010)

I agree. The bigger ones seem to get more fatty and have a "off" taste. Anything under 3 or 4 lbs, Dip in seasoned flour, then egg wash, then "panko" bread crumbs. Fry in Canola.... YUmmm!!!


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

postalhunter1 said:


> I agree. The bigger ones seem to get more fatty and have a "off" taste. Anything under 3 or 4 lbs, Dip in seasoned flour, then egg wash, then "panko" bread crumbs. Fry in Canola.... YUmmm!!!


You can take the strength out of larger channels by cutting out the vein then cubing the meating into 1x1 pieces. A little beer batter, cajun spices and peanut oil does the trick


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

Cajun spices will take the strenght out of a goodyear tire 



pendog66 said:


> You can take the strength out of larger channels by cutting out the vein then cubing the meating into 1x1 pieces. A little beer batter, cajun spices and peanut oil does the trick


----------

